# Satellite Radio Antenna



## Manny_NotTheStig (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi guys,
I have a 2013 2LT. When I bought it (used) the satellite radio wasn't working. The dealership quoted me $500 for fix it. I was told the antenna was busted and needed to be replaced. The roof of the car had been hit by falling tree limb. Even though I really love my watercolors channel on Sirius, I didn't think I loved it enough to spend $500 to fix it.
I didn't look more into it as I was told it was somehow connected to antenna for Onstar and I didn't want to mess that up.
Out of the blue, my wife bought this for me as early birthday present, since I always state hoe jealous I am of the satellite radio in her traverse. 
I don't want to go through the trouble of removing the head unit if this antenna isn't going to work. I've searched the Internet trying to find a good picture of the back of the head unit to make sure, but I haven't seen anything convincing. 
Will this work?


----------



## Manny_NotTheStig (Feb 4, 2015)

No idea?


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

That would appear to be an antenna for the Sirius/XM radio. Are you using a standalone Sirius radio or integrated? If you're using the integrated radio, this could get complicated. Only reason I say this is because that antenna looks to be one that plugs into a standalone Sirius radio. Not sure how you're going to be able to integrate it into the factory stereo.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Also, I suggest looking at the following thread.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-gen1-audio-electronics/1455-radio-removal.html


----------



## Manny_NotTheStig (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks for theverything replies. I'm looking at adding the antenna for the integrated radio. I'm guessing this one won't work then. If that's the case, where can I purchase the correct antenna (apart from the dealer), and about how much do they normally run?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

If it's what I think it is, it looks like GMPartsDirect has it for $50. 

I'm not seeing it now, but I think they want to you call to verify the part numbers before going though with the order. Otherwise, the parts are not returnable.


----------



## Manny_NotTheStig (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks ChevyGuy. 
I didn't find anything on their site. I call them this morning.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Antenna Cable for 2012 Chevrolet Cruze|19118743 : GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts

Not sure if you're looking for just the cable or the antenna mast, antenna, and the cable. Eitherway, it would appear that gmpartsdirect.com has what you should need.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

The picture you showed at the beginning of this thread looks like an old satellite antenna that was used for the Satellite receivers that were connected in line with the regular AM/FM antennas if it did work, I would presume it would only work for satellite reception if you can connect it to the radio and not necessarily On star. i personally would remove the radio and try it. What do you have to lose. Why did the dealership say the antenna was broken to begin with. Because it was hit by a limb? I don't believe that is the entire problem. You mentioned On star: Does that work? If so the problem may be with the radio itself.


----------



## Manny_NotTheStig (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi guys. Thanks for the replies. 
I was given a quote of $500 and a just lost interest and never researched it. Onstar works great, so I don't why the satellite radio doesn't work. The screen is just blank when turned to satellite radio and my fm radio reception really sucks, so I just assume it the antenna. Everything else on the radio (fm, am, Bluetooth, usb, cd, backup camera) works just fine. Only the satellite radio doesn't work. I'll try this antenna this weekend like you suggested. I just didn't want to go through all that work if it's not the right stuff, especially in this below freezing weather.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I was looking at this page: ANTENNA & RADIO for 2013 Chevrolet Cruze

I think you're looking for item #2 in the top pic. I'm guessing the "with digital audio" is the XM.


----------



## Manny_NotTheStig (Feb 4, 2015)

Here's a picture of the back of a stock head unit I got off one for sale on eBay. I'm hoping this antenna will fit into one of those connectors to the top left. I assume one is for Onstar and the other is for satellite radio


----------



## Manny_NotTheStig (Feb 4, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> I was looking at this page: ANTENNA & RADIO for 2013 Chevrolet Cruze
> 
> I think you're looking for item #2 in the top pic. I'm guessing the "with digital audio" is the XM.


I think you're right. I think that's what I need, and it's a lot cheaper than the $500 I was quoted. My guess is that the guy I bought it from bought just replace the antenna with the cheaper one (without digital audio) or didn't replace it at all.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Manny_NotTheStig said:


> Here's a picture of the back of a stock head unit I got off one for sale on eBay. I'm hoping this antenna will fit into one of those connectors to the top left. I assume one is for Onstar and the other is for satellite radio
> View attachment 211362


Does your car have Nav? If so, I think one is for GPS. Otherwise, I think one is XM and the other is AM/FM. I believe OnStar is a separate module.


----------



## Manny_NotTheStig (Feb 4, 2015)

Yes. My car has navigation. Everything works fine except the satellite radio


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Manny_NotTheStig said:


> Yes. My car has navigation. Everything works fine except the satellite radio


Ok, in that case I'm pretty sure one is for GPS, the other is for AM/FM/XM.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

That antenna that you posted a picture of will not work with the factory radio. Gm uses proprietary connections for their devices and that antenna that you have is for the aftermarket satellite radio units that you mount on your dash.

No reason to pull the radio out and try, it is not going to work.


----------

